# First British Astronaut



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Actually feeling some of the excitement I felt back in July 1969 in the lead up to the launch of the Saturn V rocket taking Armstrong, Aldrin and Collins to the moon. I still have the pull out from the Scottish Daily Record from then that gave a full page map of the (near side) of the moon and cut out USA and USSR flags to mark the positions of all the moon landings that were to come.

I watched the Horizon programme on Tim Peake - our astronaut - and was impressed by the both the guy and the International Space Agency Space Station - the size of a football pitch.  Some of the shots of it and earth were straight out of a science fiction movie - except it's real!  

But we and our children don't get exposed to how fabulous this sort of science and engineering is.  Hopefully _Tim Peake - Astronaut_ will inspire more children to go into science, mathematics and engineering - for sheer excitement I can't imagine any profession we can realistically choose comes close.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

He isn't really the first British Astronaunt though


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2015)

Someone best tell Helen Sharman that this chap is the 1st British astronaut then.  She'll be livid......


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2015)

I think women probably don't count....


----------



## Duckster (Dec 15, 2015)

Michael Foale & Piers Sellers might be a tad narked as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think there have been some guys as well, but i think they are calling them the first as its the first that is the paid for by the UK gov.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyway - WOW! that was fab


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2015)

Anyway, snarky comments aside, it was pretty inspiring seeing it and I agree that it would be great if he can inspire kids to get interested in engineering and science instead of doing a btech in nail technology or media studies.  Which is mostly what colleges seem to offer nowadays.


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2015)

I would LOVE to go and see a launch live.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes - Helen Sharman - maybe it's because she went up in the Shuttle - which seems more prosaic than a rocket.    Anyway - WOW! that was fab 

Click to expand...

Nope, she went up in Soyuz TM12, a proper rocket with thrusters and everything to the MIR space station.  Although to be fair one part of it was painted pink in her honour. 

Keep digging...


----------



## freddielong (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He isn't really the first British Astronaunt though
		
Click to expand...

I heard it's due to nasa regulations and the way its funded all previous British astronauts had to take on either US or Canadian citizenship prior to launch.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Nope, she went up in Soyuz, a proper rocket with thrusters and everything, to the MIR space station.  

Keep digging...

Click to expand...

Oops - and corrected.  Thanks HK. ANYWAY...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2015)

freddielong said:



			I heard it's due to nasa regulations and the way its funded all previous British astronauts had to take on either US or Canadian citizenship prior to launch.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, Helen Sharman, a boy without a winkle, went into space and did not take US or Canadian citizenship and stayed British all the way. 

On the space station she even wore a football shirt as a leisure item, drank several pints of flavourless lager every Saturday night and then got into a fight to prove how British she was.  All done with a stiff upper lip.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad it all seemed to go smoothly, I was actually nervous watching it. Couldn't have taken the reaction of all those kids at the BBC if anything had gone wrong.....

Was chuckling at the footage from the capsule - it looked like he was doing his knitting during the launch..... Although I'm sure it was some high tech space-gizmo.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Ah - Tim Peake is the first UK *publicly funded* astronaut.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah - Tim Peake is the first UK *publicly funded* astronaut.
		
Click to expand...

Just doesn't have the same ring to it....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2015)

Permission to shed a tear sir. 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...astronaut-leaves-for-launch-pad-a6773556.html

Permission granted.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 15, 2015)

Reminded me of when I were a lad watching the Apollo Missions with Patrick Moore & James Burke on the Beeb.

Anyway, that aside -  Well done everybody!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

Ok - I'll ask a few questions 

What will the mission achieve to say that the billions spent will be worth it ? 

What are we getting from keeping ISS going ? Do we gain benefit ?

Couple of questions that were asked on Radio 5 this morning


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok - I'll ask a few questions 

What will the mission achieve to say that the billions spent will be worth it ? 

What are we getting from keeping ISS going ? Do we gain benefit ?

Couple of questions that were asked on Radio 5 this morning
		
Click to expand...

*Sticks fingers in ears*

Yeah but come on! It's boys stuff! Spacemen, Rockets, Star Trek and all that.

What's not to like


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			*Sticks fingers in ears*

Yeah but come on! It's boys stuff! Spacemen, Rockets, Star Trek and all that.

What's not to like 

Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong I love it

I worked in satellites for years and was fascinated by the rockets that were used to launch them


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

Does anyone else have visions of him strapped in asking mission control if we are there yet?


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 15, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			*Sticks fingers in ears*

Yeah but come on! It's boys stuff! Spacemen, Rockets, Star Trek and all that.

What's not to like 

Click to expand...

Agreed,  i remember as a young lad staring at the stars, i said to my father

"i wish i could be shot into space"

His reply, " you would have been if i wasn't pissed"


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok - I'll ask a few questions 

What will the mission achieve to say that the billions spent will be worth it ? 

What are we getting from keeping ISS going ? Do we gain benefit ?

Couple of questions that were asked on Radio 5 this morning
		
Click to expand...

Google is your friend you will get all the answers and stats there.

37000 people according to the programme this morning work in the space industry.

Trillions are spent on Trident.

Wether its the first Brit last Brit it matters not a jot fair play to him.
The thread title was not spot on but the hole picked were right on cue.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok - I'll ask a few questions 

What will the mission achieve to say that the billions spent will be worth it ? 

What are we getting from keeping ISS going ? Do we gain benefit ?

Couple of questions that were asked on Radio 5 this morning
		
Click to expand...

At some point in the (albeit distant) future mankind is going to have to be able to travel beyond the bounds of our solar system - so we might as well start learning what it takes for the human body to survive long periods of weightlessness; how to produce life sustaining food and water supplies in space - and how to get on with each other 

Meanwhile we can benefit from the technological spin-offs.  For instance - where would we golfers and drivers be today if we didn't have GPS - and without a space programme in previous decades  we wouldn't have that - and at the time GPS and what we use GPS for weren't envisaged. Who knows what benefits we'll get from the current programmes in the next 20-50years


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			At some point in the (albeit distant) future mankind is going to have to be able to travel beyond the bounds of our solar system - so we might as well start learning what it takes for the human body to survive long periods of weightlessness; how to produce life sustaining food and water supplies in space - and how to get on with each other 

Meanwhile we can benefit from the technological spin-offs.  For instance - where would we golfers and drivers be today if we didn't have GPS - and without a space programme in previous decades  we wouldn't have that - and at the time GPS and what we use GPS for weren't envisaged. Who knows what benefits we'll get from the current programmes in the next 20-50years
		
Click to expand...

Are the holes bigger in space? Could be another spin off


----------



## Rooter (Dec 15, 2015)

Also have visions of this:
[video=youtube;CWVFXJoW6ec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWVFXJoW6ec[/video]


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2015)

I didn't know about the tradition of having to pee on the wheel of the coach taking the male astronauts to the rocket. Started by Yuri Gagarin, but as they said on 'Have I got News for You' probably started by Laika the first dog in space.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 15, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Also have visions of this:
[video=youtube;CWVFXJoW6ec]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWVFXJoW6ec[/video]
		
Click to expand...


I have spluttered tea all over my laptop and I'm holding you responsible, Rooter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			At some point in the (albeit distant) future mankind is going to have to be able to travel beyond the bounds of our solar system - so we might as well start learning what it takes for the human body to survive long periods of weightlessness; how to produce life sustaining food and water supplies in space - and how to get on with each other 

Click to expand...

A bit too far fetched maybe to justify billions spend ? 

And the Empire already control the Galaxy - beaten mankind to it 




			Meanwhile we can benefit from the technological spin-offs.  For instance - where would we golfers and drivers be today if we didn't have GPS - and without a space programme in previous decades  we wouldn't have that - and at the time GPS and what we use GPS for weren't envisaged. Who knows what benefits we'll get from the current programmes in the next 20-50years
		
Click to expand...

I know a lot of the technology has come from space programs but that development could still have happened 

But wasn't GPS developed by US defence program ? 

Maybe it could end up bad technology and Dr Evil can finally get a giant laser on the moon ?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A bit too far fetched maybe to justify billions spend ? 

And the Empire already control the Galaxy - beaten mankind to it
		
Click to expand...

Why is that too farfetched? We only learn through pushing the boundaries of what can be done. Would you happily not spend money learning about what's in the oceans, or the rainforests? It's always going to be expensive, it's in space, but if we let "money" and "profit" decide what we explore, then that's a pretty bad side for developing.



Liverpoolphil said:



			I know a lot of the technology has come from space programs but that development could still have happened 

But wasn't GPS developed by US defence program ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it may well have been developed. But it also may not. I would imagine that there are plenty of inventions helped by the research performed as part of the space program, and there will be plenty more to come.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Why is that too farfetched? We only learn through pushing the boundaries of what can be done. Would you happily not spend money learning about what's in the oceans, or the rainforests? It's always going to be expensive, it's in space, but if we let "money" and "profit" decide what we explore, then that's a pretty bad side for developing.



Yes, it may well have been developed. But it also may not. I would imagine that there are plenty of inventions helped by the research performed as part of the space program, and there will be plenty more to come.
		
Click to expand...

Myself personally I would like to see the billions used by creating ESA possibly poured into searching for cures for cancer or dementia - illnesses that effect people every day of the year right now as opposed to theories about the future


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Myself personally I would like to see the billions used by creating ESA possibly poured into searching for cures for cancer or dementia - illnesses that effect people every day of the year right now as opposed to theories about the future
		
Click to expand...

I may very well be wrong on this, and I do know mental health is MASSIVELY underfunded right now, but I imagine a great deal of private resource is already poured into this area. Do you not think that if GSK (or other large pharma) could find a cure to cancer/dementia, they would make trillions from it? So why wouldn't they be pouring money into it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Myself personally I would like to see the billions used by creating ESA possibly poured into searching for cures for cancer or dementia - illnesses that effect people every day of the year right now as opposed to theories about the future
		
Click to expand...

And at what point do we as mankind then start working out how we get away from our planet and how we survice long space journeys - because we are going to have to do it.  We have got to start at some point.  And why should the UK not play a part in that - or be expected to play a part in it along with everyone else.

Yes - GPS was developed for and by the US military - but we had to get the satellites up there and will have to continue to do so.  GPS was never intended for civilian uses such as those we use it for now so who knows what the future will bring based upon the technological development and advances we make off the back of the current space progammes - but sure as heck there won't be any such developments if we stop the programmes.  

Besides - the thrill, excitement and inspiration that space programmes - if properly 'marketed' - give our youngsters is surely one of the best ways of getting them into science and technology - rather than celebrity.  And given this government's apparent intent on turning such as nursing and medicine into professions that many bright youngsters are going to avoid - there will be plenty of bright young things out there available to science and engineering


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And at what point do we as mankind then start working out how we get away from our planet and how we survice long space journeys - because we are going to have to do it.  We have got to start at some point.  And why should the UK not play a part in that - or be expected to play a part in it along with everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

I'm unsure when it was decided we have to get away from the planet ? And none of the missions have been anywhere near investigating for that ?!




			Yes - GPS was developed for and by the US military - but we had to get the satellites up there and will have to continue to do so.  GPS was never intended for civilian uses such as those we use it for now so who knows what the future will bring based upon the technological development and advances we make off the back of the current space progammes - but sure as heck there won't be any such developments if we stop the programmes.
		
Click to expand...

But the development was off the back of the defence experiments - they used the rocket to fire the satellites up there but development of the satellites wasn't via the space program - communications , defence all development - and you don't need an Astronaunt to go up there with them nor have the space station for them 




			Besides - the thrill, excitement and inspiration that space programmes - if properly 'marketed' - give our youngsters is surely one of the best ways of getting them into science and technology - rather than celebrity.  And given this government's apparent intent on turning such as nursing and medicine into professions that many bright youngsters are going to avoid - there will be plenty of bright young things out there available to science and engineering 

Click to expand...

what does "celebrity" have anything to do with it ?

Virgin will be building a space plane for people to go into space - but only the people rich enough of course. 

And did notice a good old cheap dig at the government and attitude towards health and medicine - surprised it took you this long to find a way to bring them into it 

Plenty youngsters already get involved in lots of science projects and technology projects - lots of them funded by the government and through the military


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm unsure when it was decided we have to get away from the planet ? And none of the missions have been anywhere near investigating for that ?!



But the development was off the back of the defence experiments - they used the rocket to fire the satellites up there but development of the satellites wasn't via the space program - communications , defence all development - and you don't need an Astronaunt to go up there with them nor have the space station for them 



what does "celebrity" have anything to do with it ?

Virgin will be building a space plane for people to go into space - but only the people rich enough of course. 

And did notice a good old cheap dig at the government and attitude towards health and medicine - surprised it took you this long to find a way to bring them into it 

Plenty youngsters already get involved in lots of science projects and technology projects - lots of them funded by the government and through the military
		
Click to expand...

OK then - I can't be bothered - so let's just withdraw from the ESA as it's a complete waste of money and to no real purpose that can't give us a benefit tomorrow - to heck with them.  Bleedin' Europeans wasting our money. Sooner out of anything to do with Europe the better.

BTW - the celeb bit was simply that pursuit of 'celebrity' seems to be a career choice for many youngsters - to heck with getting a good education and going into a proper profession.

And as far as the nursing/medicine thing.  Well - from what I read and hear it is the case - lots being put off so there is an opportunity for science and engineering at the moment if it can grab it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK then - I can't be bothered - so let's just withdraw from the ESA as it's a complete waste of money and to no real purpose that can't give us a benefit tomorrow - to heck with them.  Bleedin' Europeans wasting our money. Sooner out of anything to do with Europe the better.
		
Click to expand...

In times of austerity it's a very valid question in regards if the benefits outweigh the cost especially when it creeps into billions - even more so when it's hard to see such a benefit and it's publically funded 




			BTW - the celeb bit was simply that pursuit of 'celebrity' seems to be a career choice for many youngsters - to heck with getting a good education and going into a proper profession.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it's right or fair to judge the countries youth based on minority 

Expect there is a damn sight more looking to get educate themselves and become professionals as opposed to being a "celebrity" ?! 

And you would have to clarify "proper profession"




			And as far as the nursing/medicine thing.  Well - from what I read and hear it is the case - lots being put off so there is an opportunity for science and engineering at the moment if it can grab it.
		
Click to expand...

Even if "lots being put off" - not sure what that has to do with the current government ?


----------



## Duckster (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Myself personally I would like to see the billions used by creating ESA possibly poured into searching for cures for cancer or dementia - illnesses that effect people every day of the year right now as opposed to theories about the future
		
Click to expand...

If we spend wisely now, just think of how much we could save on expensive special effects for Star Wars XXI by actually filming the battles in space!  Short term pain for long term gain....

We need to travel, explore.  Quoting a US President:
_"We choose to go to the moon. We choose to go to the moon in this decade and do the other things, not because they are easy, but because they are hard, because that goal will serve to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills, because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win, and the others, too."_
JFK - Rice Stadium Moon Speech

And also:
_"We went to the moon.
Do we have to go to Mars? Why? Because it's next.
Because we came out of the cave and we looked over the hill and we saw fire and we crossed the ocean, and we pioneered the West and we took to the sky.
The history of man is hung on a timeline of exploration, and this is what's next."_
Sam Seabourne - The West Wing, Galileo 5 episode.

We're just learning how to do what's next.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 15, 2015)

Promoted by your questions Phil , found this on Google. The story of the robotic arm is heartwarming

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/news/15_ways_iss_benefits_earth


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Promoted by your questions Phil , found this on Google. The story of the robotic arm is heartwarming

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/news/15_ways_iss_benefits_earth

Click to expand...

Cheers - that's exactly the sort of answers needed :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			In times of austerity it's a very valid question in regards if the benefits outweigh the cost especially when it creeps into billions - even more so when it's hard to see such a benefit and it's publically funded 



Don't think it's right or fair to judge the countries youth based on minority 

Expect there is a damn sight more looking to get educate themselves and become professionals as opposed to being a "celebrity" ?! 

And you would have to clarify "proper profession"



Even if "lots being put off" - *not sure what that has to do with the current government *?
		
Click to expand...

Really?  OK then - everything is fine and hunky dory at the moment with these professions and the Health Secretary is loved by all. Fair enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Really?  OK then - everything is fine and hunky dory at the moment with these professions and the Health Secretary is loved by all. Fair enough.
		
Click to expand...

It's always the same isn't it - digs towards the current government who are attempting to clean up the mess left by the previous government but then none of that nor the Health Secretary has anything to do with the ESA


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's always the same isn't it - digs towards the current government who are attempting to clean up the mess left by the previous government but then none of that nor the Health Secretary has anything to do with the ESA
		
Click to expand...

No - but I'm saying that this is an opportunity to encourage youngsters into science and engineering, and it so happens that other professions for a variety of reasons, might be looking less attractive at the moment.

Given the relatively insignificant amount the UK spends on space programmes, and the huge enthusiasm I saw earlier on the BBC from hundreds of school kids in the Science museum I think our space science funding is clearly money very well spent.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-35101643


----------



## chippa1909 (Dec 15, 2015)

The big question is should Tim Peake be allowed back in the country, seeing as he's joined ISS?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Myself personally I would like to see the billions used by creating ESA possibly poured into searching for cures for cancer or dementia - illnesses that effect people every day of the year right now as opposed to theories about the future
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'd like to see the billions we spend on basically ways of killing fellow members of the human race pumped into cancer research or cures for dementia.  But you know, you can't win them all. As it does not make much sense trying to find more ingenuous ways of killing people and also more ingenious ways of trying to keep them alive at he same time.

Budgets do not work like that, you do not have one big pot that if it is not spent on space research is spent on the NHS.  If it is not spent on aid to countries is spent on binmen.  

My daughters school watched the launch today as did many many others, and that's all she can talk about.  She now wants to learn more about space, about rockets which possibly may lead to a life long interest in engineering or science.  And I am sure that this is being repeated many times over in the UK. Hey, you can aspire to do something more than a nail technician. So what value do you want to put on inspiring youngsters?  Or can't you as it does not fit nicely into a profit and loss spreadsheet?  What is the saying, the price of everything and the value of nothing.  And if in doubt blame the previous labour government?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2015)

Anything that triggers the imagination of a young child has to be a good thing.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 16, 2015)

I also thought Chris Hadfield was excellent in explaining it all.  He's literally been there, seen it, done it. But unlike the vast majority of football pundits who think that is the only qualification to be able to offer an opinion, he gave great insight into what was happening and can express this in an engaging and simple way.  Top chap and a proper expert.

But on the other hand why do the BBC and other broadcasters seem to think we want to see peoples reactions to something, instead of actually seeing what is happening ourselves?  They kept cutting away to the crowd at very interesting moments to show their reactions.  Stop it, just show the bleeding action to us.  OK, show us their reaction afterwards if you want to, but not when the live event is happening. I blame Soccer Saturday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I also thought Chris Hadfield was excellent in explaining it all.  He's literally been there, seen it, done it. But unlike the vast majority of football pundits who think that is the only qualification to be able to offer an opinion, he gave great insight into what was happening and can express this in an engaging and simple way.  Top chap and a proper expert.

But on the other hand why do the BBC and other broadcasters seem to think we want to see peoples reactions to something, instead of actually seeing what is happening ourselves?  They kept cutting away to the crowd at very interesting moments to show their reactions.  Stop it, just show the bleeding action to us.  OK, show us their reaction afterwards if you want to, but not when the live event is happening. I blame Soccer Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - Chris Hadfield was excellent - an engaging guy. 

And yes - about the cut-over to 'audience reaction' - one time they cut away to the audience and missed the moment the dangling indicator floated up and out of the shot and showing they were weightless - after talking about it from before launch.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 16, 2015)

If anyone is in touch with GOD can they ask him why he put the other planets so blooming far away?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 16, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*Yes - Chris Hadfield was excellent - an engaging guy.* 

And yes - about the cut-over to 'audience reaction' - one time they cut away to the audience and missed the moment the dangling indicator floated up and out of the shot and showing they were weightless - after talking about it from before launch.
		
Click to expand...

I still think this is the best music video ever.  As the bit where he says' here am I sitting in a tin can, far above the world, planet earth is blue...' and he literally is doing that and you see the blue earth out of the window is just genius.  And no matter how much anyone ever spends on special effects in a music video, you just won't be able to better that moment. 

[video=youtube_share;KaOC9danxNo]https://youtu.be/KaOC9danxNo[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			If anyone is in touch with GOD can they ask him why he put the other planets so blooming far away?
		
Click to expand...

Of course they are actually very close in the great scheme of things - and getting relatively even closer as the universe expands.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 16, 2015)

Because there are planets even further away it doesn't remove the fact that the closest possible habitable planets are still very far away. 

If reaching this other planet is a 9under course record, I'm not even sure we have duffed it off the first. Getting to the moon is like a practice stroke.  That's unfortunately the reality of how far away we are.


----------



## Piece (Dec 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Myself personally I would like to see the billions used by creating ESA possibly poured into searching for cures for cancer or dementia - illnesses that effect people every day of the year right now as opposed to theories about the future
		
Click to expand...

The sentiment is great, but not viable at all really, unless we want 'today' to grind to a halt. Is it because we see a vast amount of money being spent on a seemingly 'less important' cause? I'd argue that ESA and the many components it is responsible for, perform just-as-critical functions that shape our world today. For example, the whole arm of Earth Observation. ESA is heavily involved in this through its base in Frascati, Italy, responsible for managing satellites that give us real-time, slow-time and vital data about our planet, such as weather modelling, climate change, disaster response data, etc. Extremely critical information in today's world. It helps us plan, react and develop our future.

I've worked in the space domain since I left university some 23 years ago, specialising in GPS, GLONASS and ESA-related work. We have been always fighting as the 'underdog', try to justify our existence. It's only in the last 5 or so years that UK Space has become established as opposed to something 'niche' and 'cool'. Social media and real-time comms has greatly helped, largely underpinned by space-related development; oh, the irony...! . The launch the other day is great publicity and if it helps promote space and space-related interest, then excellent. Our long term future really does depend heavily (not exclusively though) on these activities.

At the end of the day, space-related work should never be shelved to fund other activities. To me, they can exist in parallel.


----------



## Jimaroid (Dec 16, 2015)

The UK spends Â£0.3bn on contributions to the ESA annually.
UK Cancer Research income in 2014 was Â£0.5bn

And to put that in perspective, the UK spends about Â£44.5bn on defence. I'd say there's something wrong here and it's not that the space agency is getting too much money.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 16, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I still think this is the best music video ever.  As the bit where he says' here am I sitting in a tin can, far above the world, planet earth is blue...' and he literally is doing that and you see the blue earth out of the window is just genius.  And no matter how much anyone ever spends on special effects in a music video, you just won't be able to better that moment. 

[video=youtube_share;KaOC9danxNo]https://youtu.be/KaOC9danxNo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link.
FIrst time I have watched this .
Quite touching and very well done.
Dewsweeper


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 17, 2015)

I will be popping outside, weather permitting, to watch the ISS fly over on both Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.
Happy Christmas lads....
http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings/index.cfm#.VnJDo_mLSUk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I will be popping outside, weather permitting, to watch the ISS fly over on both Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.
Happy Christmas lads....
http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings/index.cfm#.VnJDo_mLSUk

Click to expand...

Me too. Sod's law says it'll be thick cloud or precipitating


----------

